# 2017 Murano tail lights fuse



## Iain MacNair (Nov 13, 2018)

My tail lights have stopped working. Brake lights still work. Haven't checked reverse lights (nobody to spot for me).

I believe it's likely a fuse issue, but I can't find a "Tail" fuse in either of the fuse boxes I can find (interior left driver's side & under hood next to the batter). The Owner's Manual is unhelpful (no listing of fuses). 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Iain MacNair (Nov 13, 2018)

Never mind - apparently I needed to set my lights to 'auto'. I'm used to it always being auto.

Still annoyed at the lack of info in the Owner's manual, though.


----------

